# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  MacOsX на AMD

## ShuttleX

Вопрос в принципе такой : хочется вогнать снежного на такое железо:
CPU - AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 215 2.7GHz
RAM - 2048 Mb
Motherboard - Biostar GF8200E 
chipset - nforce 720a
Video - ATI HD3650 saphire
Audio - ALC662
LAN - RTL8111DL

Посоветуйте сборку которая сможет стать. Перепробовал многое: iDeneb, SnowLeo 10.6.1-10.6.2 hazard, iAtkos v.7,iPC hackintosh 10.5.6, Leo4all - выдают -still waiting. после проверки ЮСБовых принадлежностей. В чем может быть грабля? помогите советом плиз.

Забыл дописать, когда на этом же компе стоял проц AMD 4200+ и материнка Biostar GF6100  все прекрасно заводилось.

----------


## ShuttleX

Очень общительный народ тут. Я ожидал большего от этого форума... если чего пишите на мыло shuttlex@i.ua , сюда загляну как нибудь в следующем веке.

----------

